# The Witcher 3 - Frage zu den AddOns



## Herbboy (18. April 2018)

Ich habe schon seit längerem The Witcher 3 in der GOG-Version auf meinem PC, aber immer noch nicht richtig damit angefangen. Jetzt sind die AddOns bei GoG im Angebot - aber wie genau funktionieren die? Ich habe gehört, dass "Blood & Wine" erst für fortgeschrittene Charaktere gedacht ist. Startet man das dann erst separat, oder handelt es sich um eine Art "Gebiet", das man dann halt erst bereist, wenn man bereit dafür ist?

Und das erste AddOn "Hearts of Stone": sind das einfach nur Zusatzaufgaben, oder auch ein neues "Gebiet" oder gar separat zu starten?


----------



## golani79 (18. April 2018)

Blood and Wine ist ein neues Gebiet, mit eigenem Hauptquest als auch Nebenquests, das  man bereisen kann - man sollte halt ein entsprechendes Level haben.

Hearts of Stone bietet eine neue Questreihe im bestehenden Gebiet. Levelmäßig muss man da halt einfach drauf schauen, ob die Gegner vlt noch nen Totenkopf haben oder nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Blood and Wine ist ein neues Gebiet, mit eigenem Hauptquest als auch Nebenquests, das  man bereisen kann - man sollte halt ein entsprechendes Level haben.
> 
> Hearts of Stone bietet eine neue Questreihe im bestehenden Gebiet. Levelmäßig muss man da halt einfach drauf schauen, ob die Gegner vlt noch nen Totenkopf haben oder nicht.


 ok, danke! Erkennt man denn an irgendwas, dass es sich bei "Hearts of Stone" handelt, oder fügt es sich als normale Questreihe ins Spiel ein?


----------



## golani79 (18. April 2018)

Die Questreihe wird ins Journal eingetragen, sobald man mit dem Prolog fertig ist und sollte am Namen erkennbar sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 
Vom lvl her wird glaub ich ~30 sowas empfohlen.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. April 2018)

Ich würde "Hearts of Stone" als eine Art "Add In" bezeichnen. Es fügt eine neue Questreihe in die bestehende Spielwelt ein, erweitert diese aber um neue Locations, die vorher noch nicht auf der Karte (bzw. zugänglich) waren (vgl. einmal das Gebiet nördlich bzw. nordöstlich von Oxenfurt mit und ohne "HoS"), während "Blood & Wine" eine komplett neue Map bietet.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2018)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kann man die Addons aber auch separat starten und bekommt schon einen vorgefertigten Charakter auf einem bestimmten Level hingestellt. Die Hauptquest kann man mit diesem Charakter dann allerdings nicht machen. Hat man wahrscheinlich eingebaut für die Leute, die die Hauptquest schon gespielt haben aber ihren Spielstand nicht mehr haben.

Aber auch wenn beide Addons quasi auch vom Hauptspiel aus funktionieren, sind es doch im Grunde komplett eigenständige Geschichten mit neuer Story, Charakteren, Gebieten usw., die mit der eigentlichen Hauptquest aus dem Hauptspiel nichts zutun haben. Und das ist auch der Punkt wo ich sage: Genau so und nicht anders muss ein Addon für ein Rollenspiel funktionieren.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2018)

Alles klar, danke an alle


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. April 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hearts of Stone bietet eine neue Questreihe im bestehenden Gebiet.



Auch Hearts of Stone findet in neuer Umgebung statt. Diese ist halt nur Teil der großen Hauptkarte.
Aber die Gebiete von Hearts of Stone waren im Hauptspiel nicht enthalten.

Die Quests sind relativ deutlich gekennzeichnet, um sie zu unterscheiden.
Hearts of Stone Quests sind blau, Blood and Wine mit rotem Text. Außerdem haben sie jeweils das Logo des DLCs in der Questbeschreibung.

Für Hearts and Stone wird mindestens Level 32 empfohlen, was schon sehr weit fortgeschritten ist.
Blood and Wine waren es sogar noch etwas mehr.

Würde eh empfehlen beide erst nach dem Ende der Hauptgeschichte anzugehen.
Bei Hearts of Stone ist das nicht ganz so wichtig, aber gerade Blood and Wine ist als Abschluss konzipiert.


----------



## Javata (18. April 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kann man die Addons aber auch separat starten und bekommt schon einen vorgefertigten Charakter auf einem bestimmten Level hingestellt. Die Hauptquest kann man mit diesem Charakter dann allerdings nicht machen. Hat man wahrscheinlich eingebaut für die Leute, die die Hauptquest schon gespielt haben aber ihren Spielstand nicht mehr haben.
> 
> Aber auch wenn beide Addons quasi auch vom Hauptspiel aus funktionieren, sind es doch im Grunde komplett eigenständige Geschichten mit neuer Story, Charakteren, Gebieten usw., die mit der eigentlichen Hauptquest aus dem Hauptspiel nichts zutun haben. Und das ist auch der Punkt wo ich sage: Genau so und nicht anders muss ein Addon für ein Rollenspiel funktionieren.



Beide Addons sind wirklich gut und liefern neben der tollen Story auch teils extrem guten Loot. Daher sollte man die beiden am besten mit dem eigenen Char spielen. Würde sogar davon abraten den vorgefertigeten Char zu nehmen gerade im Hinblick auf NG+.

HoS ist eher kurz hat aber dafür eine sehr dichte Handlung/Atmo. Blood and Wine ist fast ein neues eigenes Spiel und einer der besten DLCs/Addons überhaupt.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Beide Addons sind wirklich gut und liefern neben der tollen Story auch teils extrem guten Loot. Daher sollte man die beiden am besten mit dem eigenen Char spielen. Würde sogar davon abraten den vorgefertigeten Char zu nehmen gerade im Hinblick auf NG+.
> 
> HoS ist eher kurz hat aber dafür eine sehr dichte Handlung/Atmo. Blood and Wine ist fast ein neues eigenes Spiel und einer der besten DLCs/Addons überhaupt.



Wenn man NG+ vorhat mag das stimmen (war ehrlich gesagt nie mein Ding, ich hab für einen Durchlauf inkl. Addon schon 2 Jahre gebraucht). Aber auch ansonsten lassen sich die Addons halt prima in die Hauptstory mit einflechten, da dort nichts kollidiert oder so. Und Blood and Wine hat halt noch ein etwas anderes Ende, je nachdem welche Entscheidungen man im Hauptspiel getroffen hat.

Wobei rein von der Story her hat mich dann doch Heart of Stone noch mehr mitgerissen, als Blood and Wine. Blood and Wine war mir persönlich ein bisschen zu sehr mit repetitiven Nebenaufgaben gestreckt (Weinkeller schützen, Monsternester ausheben usw. ... in dem Punkt war mir das Hauptspiel schon ein wenig zu ubisoftisch), aber die Spielwelt war halt schön gemacht und auch die Story war ganz nett. Aber mir haben da irgendwie starke Charaktere a la Olgierd von Everec und Gaunter o'Dimm gefehlt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2018)

Was ist denn NG+ ?


----------



## Spassbremse (18. April 2018)

New Game Plus.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> New Game Plus.


 äh, und das bedeutet? ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> äh, und das bedeutet? ^^



Spiel neu starten aber den alten Charakter inkl. aller Items mitnehmen. Gegner sind dafür dann allerdings auch schwerer. Bin ehrlich gesagt kein Fan davon (macht aus rollenspielerischer Sicht auch keinen Sinn), aber wenn jemand das Spiel direkt nochmal durchzocken will ist das sicher ne prima Methode, um ne neue Herausforderung zu suchen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Spiel neu starten aber den alten Charakter inkl. aller Items mitnehmen. Gegner sind dafür dann allerdings auch schwerer. Bin ehrlich gesagt kein Fan davon (macht aus rollenspielerischer Sicht auch keinen Sinn), aber wenn jemand das Spiel direkt nochmal durchzocken will ist das sicher ne prima Methode, um ne neue Herausforderung zu suchen.



ach so, ok. Das habe ich bisher nur bei Diablo 2 und 3 gemacht, wo es aber ja auch zu 90% um das "Gemetzel" und Items-Finden geht und nicht um ein "Rollenspielerlebnis"   Da spielt man dann halt mit dem Charakter nochmal neu, aber mit schweren Gegnern inkl. Gegner, die Resistenzen haben, die sie im ersten Durchgang nicht hatten. 

Und dann hab ich es noch bei Call of Duty gemacht, wenn es auch als NG+ bezeichnen kann, dass man bei Erreichen des Max-Levels im Multiplayer alles zurücksetzt und bei Level 1 beginnt, aber gewisse Fortschritte behalten darf und ein besonderes Abzeichen als Kennzeichnung erhält.


----------



## MrFob (18. April 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Spiel neu starten aber den alten Charakter inkl. aller Items mitnehmen. Gegner sind dafür dann allerdings auch schwerer. Bin ehrlich gesagt kein Fan davon (macht aus rollenspielerischer Sicht auch keinen Sinn), aber wenn jemand das Spiel direkt nochmal durchzocken will ist das sicher ne prima Methode, um ne neue Herausforderung zu suchen.



Witcher 3 ist bisher so ziemlich das einzige Spiel, wo ich einen NG+ Durchlauf gemacht habe (ausser halt so Spiele wie Diablo, wo es ja praktisch dazu gehoert, und halt Mass Effect weil, naja, war halt Mass Effect ). Hier funktioniert es aber echt super denn man levelt halt weiter auf. Ich hatte den ersten Durchlauf ohne Add-Ons gemacht, habe also mit ca. LvL 35 gestartet und war am Ende bei knapp unter 100. Dadurch das man zwar immer mehr Faehigkeiten lernen kann, aber ja nur ein paar wenige auf einmal nutzen kann passt das auch vom ballancing her, man hat halt jetzt nur mehr Auswahl wie man spielen will. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad war auch nicht einfacher, da die Gegner ja auch sehr viel staerker werden (und mein NG+ durchlauf war auf Deathmarch Schwierigkeit, da ist es dann gut wenn man etwas mehr Optionen fuer die Kaempfe hat). Ausserdem gibt es auch eine hoehere Stufe fuer Ausruestung im NG+, so dass auch das looten, finden und craften erhalten bleibt.
Im grossen und ganzen aendert sich also vom Spielgefuehl her nicht viel, nur dass man eben auch schon am Anfang des SPiel mehr Optionen hat, welche Skills man nutzen will oder eben nicht. Fuer meinen 2ten Durchlauf mit DLCs ca. 2 Jahre nach dem ersten (der direkt nach Erscheinen des Hauptspiels war) fand ich die Option schon ziemlich cool und auch sehr gut umgesetzt. Wie gesagt, normalerweise bracuhe ich so etwas auch nicht unbedingt (gerade bei story-lastigen SP RPGs) aber hier war es schon eine nette Zugabe fand ich. Ganz im Gegensatz z.B. zu einem mass Effect, wo man schon im ersten Durchlauf fast das Level Cap erreicht und dann auch schon das beste Equipment hat und im NG+ einfach keine Progression mehr stattfindet. Da fand ich es total lahm und fange wenn dann lieber einen neuen Charakter an. 

@Herb: Zum Thema wurde eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Ich stimme Matthias zu, Man kann die DLCs alleine spielen aber in Kombination mit dem Hauptspiel finktionieren sie mMn sicher am besten und so waren sie denke ich auch gedacht. Ich wuerde empfehlen das ganze Paket in einem Ruck mitzunehmen.


----------



## McDrake (18. April 2018)

Ich habe zuerst das Hauptspiel durchgespielt und hatte dann auch in etwa den Level für Heart of Stone, an welchem ich dran bin.
Allerdings ist W3 für mich auch inzwischen so ein Game, welches ich einfach nicht zu Ende bringe. Ich war schon froh, als ich das Hauptgame fertig hatte. Aber es lässt mich trotzdem nicht los. 
Wäre ich ein Weinliebhaber, wäre dies ein edler Tropfen, den ich im Keller habe und immer mal wieder, wenn auch selten, zu mir nehme.


----------



## Javata (20. April 2018)

Alleine schon für Aerondight  sollte NG+ Pflicht sein. Wenn man Blood and Wine ganz am Ende des ersten Runs spielt kommt man gar nicht mehr in den Genuss wenn es richtig gelevelt ist.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (20. April 2018)

Ich fand das Hauptspiel dermaßen umfangreich, dass ich danach keine Motivation mehr für die Addons aufbringen konnte. Das gilt besonders für Heart of Stone, was für mich "mehr vom Selben" war - und vom Selben hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt ja bereits 100 Stunden gesehen. Blood and Wine habe ich 5 Stunden gespielt und der deutlich knackigere Schwierigkeitsgrad, die Bossfights und die neue Map waren echt gut. Trotzdem war ich einfach Witcher-Müde, und später wieder hervorkramen und mich reinfuchsen fällt mir schwer....

Insofern würde ich jedem, der das Spiel mochte, durchaus die Addons empfehlen. Wer es allerdings noch gar nicht weit gespielt hat sollte imo warten bis er Level 32 erreicht hat. Will man dann noch mehr Futter? Kaufen. Will man dann, dass das reguläre Spiel eeeendlich endet? Nicht kaufen


----------

